# N75 Valve, which one?



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

I have a 225 2003 Roadster. I was advised by the forum to get this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-AUDI ... 1438.l2649 but when i tried to buy it they said it was the wrong one, they said i need this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OEM-Diverter ... SwEK9T20cT the part number of the one on the car is 058906283F and i think it looks like the one the forum said to get.

:?


----------



## forker (Jul 20, 2012)

Well, to the untrained eye the two links go to suppliers offering different parts - one offers an N75 valve and one doesn't.

If that appears a little smug I'll apologise in advance but I guess that the most-appropriate method is to search for the part number on the part you want to replace.

Would yours be toast, then? There's a load of threads about boost control valves and related plumbing.

F


----------



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

forker said:


> Well, to the untrained eye the two links go to suppliers offering different parts - one offers an N75 valve and one doesn't.
> 
> If that appears a little smug I'll apologise in advance but I guess that the most-appropriate method is to search for the part number on the part you want to replace.
> 
> ...


When he said the one of the forum was wrong he gave me this part number 078906283A which i put into ebay, this is why the sellers are different. I did think the part number he gave me is not even a n75 valve.....but they upgrade and change stuff so i thought i would check.

I need a n75 valve.

If i search my part number on the car it takes me to the first one.....but he told that was wrong.....sigh


----------



## forker (Jul 20, 2012)

I see your dilemma; however, if you compare and contrast the pix in the ebay adverts - there's loads as usual and all look like the same tings in their own threads - it looks to me as though they aren't two examples of the same part. I attempt to attach pix; IT skills weren't on the timetable when I went to school, though, so please excuse rampant ineptitude.

If that works then what we see is that each has three ports (good) but not in the same relative positions (bad).

Which one of those is like yours would be a good clue, I'd think, and also that the example that doesn't look like yours is not the way to go. Plumbing is significant; this system works by allowing the manifold-pressure signal to be adjusted under cintrol of the ECU. The manifold pressure signal is bled away by the valve shuttling quickly between open and closed, so which pipe goes to which of the connections is quite significant. Where the connection ports aren't in the same relative positions on a replacement compared to the suspect OE part will have an effect!

It appears that perhaps your second advice is from someone who hadn't quite grasped which of the several control valves sprinkled around the motor is under discussion. N75 controls boost, and N249 controls recirculation eg during a gearchange. Both ar erelated to controlling the turbocharger and boost-pressure, but they do different jobs. I guess they are mechanically different for connections so that it's hard to put them in a wrong place. I'd do that if I was thinking of how assembly could go wrong.

If you have a duff N75, and are convinced, then hold fast, stick to your guns, get what you think you need.

F


----------



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

forker said:


> If you have a duff N75, and are convinced, then hold fast, stick to your guns, get what you think you need.
> 
> F


Thank you for your time. 

I know i need an OEM one or i will get told off by SPECSMAN 

I hear if you say Hoggy 3 times in the mirror when it is dark he will come and answer questions.


----------



## forker (Jul 20, 2012)

that sounds like a 'be careful of what you wish for' item!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

BadNun said:


> forker said:
> 
> 
> > If you have a duff N75, and are convinced, then hold fast, stick to your guns, get what you think you need.
> ...


Hi, If N75 is what your after my info states Part No.VAG 058 906 283 F
Hoggy.


----------



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> > forker said:
> ...


The mirror worked  That is the part number on my car Hoggy, it should match the n75 i listed but when i tried to order it he said it was wrong.

Issue, intermittent over boost, low or no boost. Fault code 17963 after reading many threads i think it should be fixed by replacing the n75.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If that is the Part No on your car I must be correct then.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It appears 06A906283E is for a 2003 A4 not a TT although probably the same. The part No. I gave is for 2003 TT.
Hoggy.


----------



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If that is the Part No on your car I must be correct then.
> Hoggy.


Of course 

Issue, intermittent over boost, low or no boost. Fault code 17963 after reading many threads i think it should be fixed by replacing the n75.

So would the n75 in the link be right? despite what the man said?


----------



## stevov (Jun 15, 2016)

I purchased one from tps recently and they sent 06A906283E for my 2001 bam 225. As I understand it that is the most recent version as there are a couple previous numbers.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

BadNun said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, If that is the Part No on your car I must be correct then.
> ...


Hi, That fault code gives replace N75, 
The first link is for a 2003 A4, & probably fits, but the correct part No is VAG 058 906 283 F
Hoggy.


----------



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

stevov said:


> I purchased one from tps recently and they sent 06A906283E for my 2001 bam 225. As I understand it that is the most recent version as there are a couple previous numbers.


Your part number and the one on my car are both listed in the advert of the n75 in the link, it must be the right one.

Everybody including me got it right......apart from the guy i tried to buy it off 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-AUDI ... 0290.m3507 so this is right?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

BadNun said:


> stevov said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased one from tps recently and they sent 06A906283E for my 2001 bam 225. As I understand it that is the most recent version as there are a couple previous numbers.
> ...


Hi, I give up, :roll: it will probably fit, but the guy got it correct because it is listed for 2003 A4 not TT.
the correct part No is VAG 058 906 283 F
Hoggy.


----------



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> > stevov said:
> ...


But it lists my part number as a match in the description on the advert. I cannot find one that is the same part number as mine. You are right 100% that is my part number. I will get this one then http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Skoda-N75-pet ... xy86RSZsuY but that matches the other too.....sigh

Thank you for your help and i hope i have not bugged you.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

BadNun said:


> But it lists my part number as a match in the description on the advert. I cannot find one that is the same part number as mine. You are right 100% that is my part number.
> 
> Thank you for your help and i hope i have not bugged you.


Hi, No probs, just cover up that mirror. :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

BadNun said:


> I have a 225 2003 Roadster. I was advised by the forum to get this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-AUDI ... 1438.l2649 but when i tried to buy it they said it was the wrong one, they said i need this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OEM-Diverter ... SwEK9T20cT the part number of the one on the car is 058906283F and i think it looks like the one the forum said to get.
> 
> :?


You're exactly right, the one you wanted to purchase is indeed the N75 and the one they suggested is the N249... Take no notice! Terrible that you'd been 'corrected' to the incorrect part, nonce :evil:!


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

forker said:


> I see your dilemma; however, if you compare and contrast the pix in the ebay adverts - there's loads as usual and all look like the same tings in their own threads - it looks to me as though they aren't two examples of the same part. I attempt to attach pix; IT skills weren't on the timetable when I went to school, though, so please excuse rampant ineptitude.
> 
> If that works then what we see is that each has three ports (good) but not in the same relative positions (bad).
> 
> ...


I've only just tuned in (showing my age using a phrase like that).

You have worked it out, but don't buy the one in this post I have quoted. Although the pics show an Eaton (oem) brand; and they use oem style logos, the actual item is cheap Chinese junk (not the boat  ).

Yes I fell for it and eventually got a full refund and got to keep the part (for all the use it was).

I am always looking to save a quid, but it is wise to have oem on this.

Specsman 8)

EDIT: pics not replicated - see page one - post four


----------



## stevov (Jun 15, 2016)

When I ordered the valve from tps I specified the "F" variant. I think you'll find it is no longer available and has been superceded by the "E"version.


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi, replaced my N75 valve earlier this year on my BAM engine and the PN 06A906283E replaces the PN 058906283F and I had the same fault code..........all good now


----------



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you everybody for the help  i will get this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Skoda-N75-pet ... 1438.l2649

Edit, ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,Hurry up, it's the last one  
Once you have ordered it I will ask a question, as I don't want to delay you now. 
Hoggy.


----------



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi,Hurry up, it's the last one
> Once you have ordered it I will ask a question, as I don't want to delay you now.
> Hoggy.


Ok i got it, it so better be right 

Okidoki, ask your question....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

BadNun said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,Hurry up, it's the last one
> ...


Hi, Have you checked the cost from an Audi or Skoda dealer ?
Hoggy.


----------



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


Yes, i phoned Audi and they said it was one of two (both cost more than the ebay one) and they would need to check the car, they needed to know if it had one cooler or two.....now this i am interested in because when i asked about the manifold to turbo gasket a few months back i got two quotes...

1 cooler was 5 hrs if i remember right.
2 cooler was 9 hrs if i remember right.

What are these mysterious coolers? are they a way of making silly women spend more money 

I ended up doing it myself using a guide on the forum in about 3hrs by the way.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Badnun, Intercoolers, but what that has to do with N75 I'll never know. :roll: :roll: 
Slightest lack of knowledge & they will fleece anyone.  Vorsprung durch Technik
Hoggy.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Ive nothing to add ,aside from whats in specs thread

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1639882&hilit=n75

Its not this german cooler 





time thing must have something to do with the different turbo installation on the 150/180 ,single cooler vs
225 2 coolers or maybe just eh 2 coolers lets charge more :lol:


----------



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Badnun, Intercoolers, but what that has to do with N75 I'll never know. :roll: :roll:
> Slightest lack of knowledge & they will fleece anyone.  Vorsprung durch Technik
> Hoggy.


Yes :lol: i kinda thought so......the intercoolers are nothing to do with the turbo to manifold gasket on my car either 

This forum made me too smart


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

BadNun said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Badnun, Intercoolers, but what that has to do with N75 I'll never know. :roll: :roll:
> ...


Hi Badnun. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Yes, if your not sure ask.
Hoggy.


----------

